# HL2 Mikro geht beim zocken nicht



## interface (20. Januar 2006)

Hi habe mir jetzt auch so ein cooles Headset zugelegt.
Unter Windows und unter HL2 Optionen geht es auch aber 
online im Spiel nicht 
Hat jemand ne Idee

erledigt


----------

